# E-Mail Notification??



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is this not working at present? :? i am not getting notification to the threads I am subscribed to :evil:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> Is this not working at present? :? i am not getting notification to the threads I am subscribed to :evil:


I thought it was just me.Been doing it for a few days to me i think :?

Help anyone?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am not getting notification by Email of PMs


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not getting any either. (emails that is)



Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Neither am I - I though it had gone quiet :roll: Has anyone emailed Jay?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ive just received ten all in one go from yesterdays postings :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Ive just received ten all in one go from yesterdays postings :?


15 for me :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I got 16 and a note from Jae :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

John-H said:


> I got 16 and a note from Jae :lol:


Show off name dropper :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

well actually i got an e-mail from jae also but didn't wanna look flash :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll hang my head in shame


----------

